# Cypher (2002)



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2003)

*I am so excited about "Cypher"*

This is the next film from "Cube" director Vincenzo Natali, and it looks like it is going to be a blinder.
Stars Jeremy Northam, Lucy Liu and Cube Alumni David Hewlett.

http://www.imdb.com/Title?0284978

Summary:
A genius (Jeremy Northam) wipes his own memory and takes on a new identity in order to penetrate a high security database known only as 'the vault'. As a new man clean of his memory he is able to get a job in a secret recruitment agency which brainwashes its workers into new identities so that they will remain loyal. The company sends its drugged and amnesiac workers into Sunways, an information processor, as spies in order to steal information.

Also found a crazy website here: http://www.cypher-lefilm.com/

Check out that mad pop-up window!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2003)

Cypher is out now, going to see it later on, will report back then!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2003)

Well folks, I can only half-heartedly recommend this one.  The script is just poor, and the storyline is a little bit hackneyed, but Jeremy Northam is absolutely superb.

The film is worth seeing for his performance alone, and on top of that you get a very interesting looking movie, some confusing concepts, and well, Lucy Liu just kinda being herself.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Cypher*

Anyone seen this?

 I bought it on DVD the other day and watched it tonight. I found it to be one of the most well written Science Fiction films I had seen in a very long time. It was a nice change to see that films with complex well thought out plots are not entirely dead. What was also nice was the fact that though the film was apparently made on a shoestring budget, it is in no way apparent at any point, in fact the contrary is true, it was stylish and crisp with stunning mise en scene and good shot composition throughout, but you would expect that from Cube director Vincenzi Natali. Without giving away too many spoliers, the film is centered around the character of Morgan Sullivan (played by Jeremy Northam), an unemployed accountant living in the slums with a wife he doesn't love. Seeking a way out, he joins a sinister organisation named Digicorp and becomes a spy. He quickly discovers that Digicorp are brainwashing him to try and turn him into a completely new person, the reason for which he has no idea. Past that I dont want to say to much, but this is definately a film I would strongly recommend. The plot is so complex and changable that a friend of mine descibed it to me as "The Deus Ex of movies", and to be honest I cant really think of a more fitting description than that. A paranoid and intricate science fiction movie with an emphasis on plot over special effects, well what are you waiting for, go and watch it!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Cypher*

Okay, sounds interesting. 

 And thanks for the review.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Cypher*

Thanks for that. I was wondering about getting it. Now my mind is made up....off to the shops


----------



## Omega (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Cypher*

I'm going to buy it probably next month, looks very interesting, the box is very funky.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Cypher*



			
				poolking said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy it probably next month, looks very interesting, the box is very funky.


Isnt it just! I remember a Third Rock From The Sun VHS tape with the same finish many years ago, but this looks far cooler.


----------

